# Let you schedule new block before previous block ends



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Maybe we can send some feed back. My friend worked a 5-9 block for logistics but was done at 6:30. There where blocks starting at 7pm-7:30-8pm they were just sitting there for a while. for the same whearhouse but he couldn't pick any new blocks since he was scheduled until 9pm.
Why not let him pick that new block? He already completed the task that was given to him that way if there where more packages they need to get out he could have done another route. Just a thought.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Amazon ain't giving anyone free money. Something you must know about business, it all ab minimize cost or maximize profit. And, the way you thinking is bad business. Let make a simple case, first block 5-9, second 7-11. Your friend finished the first block early, he will still earn the full block $72 (18/hr). Then he took a second. Between 7-9 there is 2hrs overlap, which means if this happen he will earn 4hrs of work ($72) for just 2hrs of work.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Double dipping.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

From a business perspective, what they should do is just optimize the package load so a 4 hour route never takes less than 3 hours to complete. They certainly are not going to allow you to double book hours they are paying you for.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

That would be impossible unless everyone drove an suv or truck 4 hours of packages don't fit in a sedan


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> That would be impossible unless everyone drove an suv or truck 4 hours of packages don't fit in a sedan


Please ignore the troll.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Rodz said:


> Maybe we can send some feed back. My friend worked a 5-9 block for logistics but was done at 6:30. There where blocks starting at 7pm-7:30-8pm they were just sitting there for a while. for the same whearhouse but he couldn't pick any new blocks since he was scheduled until 9pm.
> Why not let him pick that new block? He already completed the task that was given to him that way if there where more packages they need to get out he could have done another route. Just a thought.


Lol because this is so subject to scam. People would finish their block early by returning packages as "undeliberable" just so they can pick up another block.

This is one of the few rules that makes a lot of sense on Amazon's part.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol because this is so subject to scam. People would finish their block early by returning packages as "undeliberable" just so they can pick up another block.
> 
> This is one of the few rules that makes a lot of sense on Amazon's part.


You could already do that right now. Mark packages as undeliverable to finish shifts early. Only problem is once Amazon finds out you weren't attempting to deliver, ur done. Whenever ur working with app on, Amazon knows exactly where u r all the time.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Someone told me they used to allow it, as long as the previous block was 'complete'. So if you finished a 4 hour block starting at 10AM at 12:40, you could take a 1PM block, or whatever after "congratulations".

And despite what everyone here seems to think, they really aren't paying people for time, they are paying people for blocks "estimated to take X time". You still get payed $54 for a three hour block weather it takes 30 minutes or 300 minutes.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Please ignore the troll.


Seeing as how people are leaving the big boxes behind and finishing in 2 hours how am I trolling? It's pretty obvious unless your are old or fat 4 hours worth of packages just wont fit in a sedan.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd rather take 8 huge boxes than 50 little ones.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I'd rather take 8 huge boxes than 50 little ones.


lol the problem is the bluevest make people load all the small packages first then see if they can fit the big boxes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> You could already do that right now. Mark packages as undeliverable to finish shifts early. Only problem is once Amazon finds out you weren't attempting to deliver, ur done. Whenever ur working with app on, Amazon knows exactly where u r all the time.


Exactly and there isn't much incentive to finish early knowing you can't pick up a block until the original block ends.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Exactly and there isn't much incentive to finish early knowing you can't pick up a block *that starts before* the original block ends.


Fixed it.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Exactly and there isn't much incentive to finish early knowing you can't pick up a block until the original block ends.


The incentive would be making $24-$36 for a 4hr block, rather than 18 ... That's how I see ... It's always been lets see how fast and affective I can get these delivered.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> The incentive would be making $24-$36 for a 4hr block, rather than 18 ... That's how I see ... It's always been lets see how fast and affective I can get these delivered.


You are in"affective" as you didn't take dead hours into consideration.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> The incentive would be making $24-$36 for a 4hr block, rather than 18 ... That's how I see ... It's always been lets see how fast and affective I can get these delivered.


I think you misunderstood my point

My point was if they let you take multiple blocks in a short period of time you would rush through your blocks rather than do a thorough job. Folks would try to do 4, 4 hour blocks in one day so they could pocket 244


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There is a cap on the total amount of hours. In the end, you can't go over 40 hrs (until the 4th quarter) a week. Even if one hits the cap in 3 days, your pay still is the same (not counting tips) as working 7 days to hit the cap.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> There is a cap on the total amount of hours. In the end, you can't go over 40 hrs (until the 4th quarter) a week. Even if one hits the cap in 3 days, your pay still is the same (not counting tips) as working 7 days to hit the cap.


True, but if someone could hit 40 hours over 3 days of blocks. They would have 4 days to work other gigs.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> True, but if someone could hit 40 hours over 3 days of blocks. They would have 4 days to work other gigs.


They should be working other gigs anyways.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My point was if they let you take multiple blocks in a short period of time you would rush through your blocks rather than do a thorough job.


How does one do anything *but* a thorough job in this job...  Either you delivered the crap or you didn't, aside from blowing off stops and returning packages, which won't last long.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

I can see how if they allowed that it could be easily abused by dishonest drivers I was looking at it from the other side where everyone would be honest..lol

But it would make sense for them to clarify they are paying you to complete a block of packages estimated to take x amount of hours not per the hour. There was a lady loading packages in front of me and she was complaining to Blue vest "I'm supposed to deliver all this packages in 3 hours" lol..


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> How does one do anything *but* a thorough job in this job...  Either you delivered the crap or you didn't, aside from blowing off stops and returning packages, which won't last long.


Well jester you and I both do all we can to avoid going back to the warehouse. You know the cheat the system folks would be happy to return "undeliverable" packages if it let them pick up another block


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I do this all the time. If I'm working 11-2 I usually have a 2 or a 2:30 block snatched up by 1.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I do this all the time. If I'm working 11-2 I usually have a 2 or a 2:30 block snatched up by 1.


I don't think that'swhat they're talking about. A 2 or 2:30 block under your scenario means that you pick up a block for after one was finished. The conversation here is that you finish your 11:00 block at 12:30 and then pick up a 12:30-3:30 block. You'd be paid for the rest of your 11-2 block and paid for your 12:30 - 3:30 block at the same time.


----------

